# clutch problem



## norealfarmer (Apr 13, 2012)

hi there
i have a 63 massey fergusen 35 tractor..however the clutch appears to be disconnected...i tried adjusting the foot pedal on the shaft..that worked for a few minutes and then it stopped working again..i would really appreciate some good advise
thanks for your time
max


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds as if the pressure-plate is bad,on the clutch.It could have worn-off the fingers,and is letting the release bearing slide past,instead of actuating the clutch.
Can you see up into the release-bearing area?Have some one slowly work the clutch pedal(ENGINE OFF!)while you look at it .It should contact the fingers,and move them,not slide past them.


----------



## norealfarmer (Apr 13, 2012)

i cant see anything.its all encased..where do i start
thanks
max


----------



## Fixatruck (Apr 8, 2012)

Check out trying to operate it by hand and disconnect the linkage from the clutch fork at the tranny itself and push in slow, it could be the throw out bearing came loose off the shaft and just slipping.


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G,Day norealfarmer.
First step is to get a bar or a philips head screwdriver about twelve inches long is good and fit it through the hole in the clutch shaft ,next step is to loosen the pinch/locking bolt on the clutch pedal the one that locks it to the shaft ,undo it just enough that the shaft will turn and the pedal can be moved easily.
Next step is to turn the clutch shaft with the screwdriver through the hole ,turn it all the way CLOCKWISE till you feel it touching,then holding it in this position bring the pedal up to the footpeg the GAP between the footpeg and the pedal should be about one finger thick or 1/4 to 3.8 th inch at this point tighten the locking bolt ,make sure it is tight and when tight mark the shaft to the pedal so that if it SLIPS on the shaft you will see by the mark you made .
If after doing this and it still doesnt work you will have to split the tractor and replace the clutch,Just a little piece of advice, Fit a complete clutch assembly including release bearing and flywheel spigot bearing and the clutch if kept properly adjusted will last forever well maybe not forever but guaranteed you will not have clutch problems.
Hope this helps 
Regards 
Hutch


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you,Hutch! I'm not familiar with the tractor,but I can usually tell what causes a problem.Actually knowing the procedure,as do you,is a MUCH bigger help!


----------

